# Retrofitting Voice Control through coding



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

Hello,

I'd like to retrofit Voice Control (620). As my car's is fitted with almost every media options except this one, do you think I can get the Voice Control working by adding 620 option to the FA list ? I've read that the Voice Control activation might need a FSC code.

Also, is the "Write FA FP" a safe step ? I mean, can this step mess things up with other existing SVT / CAFD.

Any help appreciated,

V1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Write FA FP is fine, I have altered my own VO with no problem. Voice Recognition does require an expensive FSC Code though, and if you buy the FSC Code, I'm not sure how to load and activate it using E-Sys.


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

Thanks shawn for your answer. So the Voice Control has not been retrofitted with E-Sys from now :-/. I'll still try to alter my VO and see what I can get from it.

V1.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

VodkaOne said:


> Thanks shawn for your answer. So the Voice Control has not been retrofitted with E-Sys from now :-/. I'll still try to alter my VO and see what I can get from it.
> 
> V1.


Hi VodkaOne, 
How did you go with altering the VO? Did you get anywhere trying to activate some Voice functionality.

Is it possible to get iPhone SIRI triggerred from the steering wheel phone/voice buttons?.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, i have purchased the Fsc code to activate the voice control for my retrofit nbt. Installed the code without problem but when i pressed the voice control button, it only showed me the voice control icon but never prompt me for followup actions. 

before i retrofitted the Nbt, my business system was able to use the voice control so i think all the hardware should be ready.

Are there any other settings i need to do? or which card files i need to modify (other than Hu_Nbt)? 

Btw, i only change the VO to include 620 after I inserted the fsc code and not sure this will affect it?? or may be i need to wait 24 hours before the system will be activated???

TIA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi, i have purchased the Fsc code to activate the voice control for my retrofit nbt. Installed the code without problem but when i pressed the voice control button, it only showed me the voice control icon but never prompt me for followup actions.
> 
> before i retrofitted the Nbt, my business system was able to use the voice control so i think all the hardware should be ready.
> 
> ...


When you check your FSC Code status, does it show "Accepted"?

Is the FSC Code you used your old one, or a new one for NBT, as they are different, and does the FSC Code VIN match your NBT VIN?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a new code matching my vin and yes the code is accepted by the system. I can even press rhe voice control button and the voice iicon will show in the kombi. it just never prompt me for voice input.

I wonder I need to make any extra setting?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> This is a new code matching my vin and yes the code is accepted by the system. I can even press rhe voice control button and the voice iicon will show in the kombi. it just never prompt me for voice input.
> 
> I wonder I need to make any extra setting?


After adding 620, and Importing and Activating the FSC code, what did you VO or FDL Code?

I would try VO Coding NBT, SZL, and Kombi.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't vo code yet. but will try it. thanks for the help and will report back after coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> I didn't vo code yet. but will try it. thanks for the help and will report back after coding.


Ok. Just adding the Option Code to the VO does nothing. The affected ECU's must now be coded based on the modified VO.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 

Before I VO code the files (I am overseas now, so can't do it), do you know the following FSC codes are for what:

1) 1B
2) 24
3) 46
4) 71
5) 88

All these codes are not listed when I use eSys to read. I have only A0,AE,9C,9F,6F,DE,9E listed.

I got these from the person who sell me the FSC codes for 9E and 9C. Other than the 2 codes I purchased, he actually sent me a bunch of codes including those I had already. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Before I VO code the files (I am overseas now, so can't do it), do you know the following FSC codes are for what:
> 
> ...


It seems your old Head Unit was a Champ2, and not CIC.

I am not sure on SWID 0071, but the others are:

navigation enabler - 1B
voice input system - 24
navigation application Move - 46
map Europe 2010 Move - 88

The ones now in NBT are:

navigation enabler - DE
voice input system - 9E
navigation application - A0
map Southeast Asia Next 2013 - AE
BMW Apps - 9C
Text To Speech - 9F
Sat Radio - 6F


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

So should I install

navigation enabler - 1B
voice input system - 24
navigation application Move - 46

as well to enable voice control? My navigation is working now and is for south east asia. Thanks.

PS: sorry what is champ2?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

ok may be 1B,24 and 46 are all for my previous champ2 system.... so no need to install.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> So should I install
> 
> navigation enabler - 1B
> voice input system - 24
> ...


No! Those will not work in NBT, and as I wrote, you already have the equivalent NBT ones Imported and Activated.

When you run check FSC => Check FSC Status, what does it show for AppID 158 (9E) Voice Control? Does it show FSC Status "Accepted"?

Champ2 is the Head Unit for cars with 606 Nav Business as opposed to CIC for cars with 609 Nav Pro.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes it all show "Accepted".... BTW, do you know what is A4A under HU-NBT because I got and error when I tried to activate this when I adding 6NR? 

Without this, my 6NR is working fine but when I do code verification, the system actually ask me to activate A4A.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Yes it all show "Accepted".... BTW, do you know what is A4A under HU-NBT because I got and error when I tried to activate this when I adding 6NR?
> 
> Without this, my 6NR is working fine but when I do code verification, the system actually ask me to activate A4A.


I have no idea why your Voice Control is not Working.

For 6NR, you have to have 6NR in the VO, Import and Activate 9C FSC Code, and then code:

- CONNECTED_DRIVE = aktiv
- A4A_REMOTE_APPS = aktiv

What exactly is the error you are getting?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

How to check the error? I have tried to scrolled through the log but can't really figure out the exact error....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> How to check the error? I have tried to scrolled through the log but can't really figure out the exact error....


I meant the Coding Verification screen that is showing you need to Activate 6NR. What exactly does that show?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

No problem during coding verification. When I tried the FDL code VO code HU_NBT, status will show "finishedwitherror" .... so nothing updated. Only if I deactivate A4A then I can FDL code it.


----------

